# Capture Card bringt kein Bild auf Monitor



## dieKanone (12. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Ich stehe vor einem großen Problem. Geplant hatte ich ein dual pc streaming Set up, wobei ich beide PCs mit einer capture card verbunden habe. Soweit alles gut. Nun habe Ich mir aber mittlerweile 2 Capture cards bestellt wobei beide nicht in der Lage sind meinem Monitor (Dell Aw2521h 360hz), ein Bild auszugeben, obwohl er per hdmi und damit eine begrenzung auf 240hz vorliegt, angeschlossen ist. Zu den capture cards ist es einmal eine Pengo4k30fps von Amazon und eine supercast xlive4k. Einen Passthrough von 4k60hz bzw. 1080p240hz bieten beide, das habe ich überprüft. Wenn ein Dellaw2521hf 240hz monitor angeschlossen wird funktioniert auch alles ohne Probleme. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage warum das ganze nicht auch bei meinem 360hz Monitor funktioniert, wenn er doch auf 240hz limitiert ist per hdmi. Ich habe schon jegliche Sachen versucht, der Monitor bleibt aber einfach schwarz.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. Ich bedanke mich vielmals für alle Antowrten !


----------

